# JAOS Aero Parts for the X-Trail



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

I just found a company in Japan that makes TONS of parts for the X-Trail. Good news for me is they have a rep in Singapore which is very near to me (in fact I go to singapore almost once every other month). You fellows in Australia can probably benefit from these...










Official Website:

http://www.jaos.co.jp/VaMain/indsb/index.php

Singapore Rep:

PRO-RV CENTRE	
320 SERANGOON ROAD #01-18 SERANGOON PLAZA 218108 SINGAPORE 
TEL: 63924981 FAX: 68418968 
URL: http://www.pro-rv.com.sg 
E-MAIL: [email protected]

Australian rep:

TMC INTERNATIONAL	
4 PENDER STREET, THE GAP, BRISBANE, QLD 4061 AUSTRALIA 
TEL: +61 7 3366 2511 FAX: +61 7 3366 2522 
E-MAIL: [email protected]


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks you so much for this information Jon.

Australian X-Trailers will be very pleased with this find and will be forever thankfull to to you  I just hope the Australian price is less than what it's currently shown in the Japanese Yen 

I have looked everywhere in Australia for a front strut bar and now I finally know who to go to.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

No problem Jalal. By the way, ARB out in Perth also makes an awesome stainless steel bull-bar for the X-Trail.

As for JAOS, the front billet grill won't work for our export models, since the shape is bigger than the ones that the Japanese have. 

Ever since the X-Trail is now locally Indonesian produced, I found MANY MANY parts for the X-trail including wind deflectors, clear sidemarkers, front bullbars, stainless sidesteps and rear skidpads. 

I've also ordered quite a few performance parts from JWT out in the US, DC Sport race header, AEM cold air intake. And then I will install a Dastek unichip here to tune out the fueling nicely. I am hoping to break into the 200 hp territory....


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Whoa!!! 2 things for me to chime in on...

First... Tanabe, Jaos and Motorage make front strut bars for the X-trails. Jaos and Motorage ALSO makes rear strut bars.

Second... Jon!!! You are someone who can really help me. I am looking into getting the exact engine mods you have. I've already contacted someone (guess where?) in Indonesia for the AEM CAI and DC Sports header but have had some concerns over whether the headers are just bolt on or whether modifications will have to be made since it is a 3-piece design. I also have some concern over the second O2 sensor and whether the line has to be extended and welded. Last concern is I had my muffler changed... but it is simply bolted on. Does the 3-piece design get all the way to the muffler? If you know any of the answers to these questions i'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.

If you want to hit 200hp (a target that I have set for myself as well) you might want to try an air/fuel monitor such as the APEXi SAFC-II. (I'm not sure if that is what you meant by the unichip.) I plan to install that as well and see if the iridium spark plugs, CAI, headers and optimizing the air/fuel ratio will help me attain that.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Whoa!!! 2 things for me to chime in on...
> 
> First... Tanabe, Jaos and Motorage make front strut bars for the X-trails. Jaos and Motorage ALSO makes rear strut bars.
> 
> ...


1. Headers and CAI bolt right on. I asked terranismo and he can confirm this. I also contacted Ben at Jim Wolf Technology out of California and he also confirmed that his camshaft and balancer shaft remover kit will also fit just fine with no "ghetto-rigging" involved.

2. I also purchased an O2 simulator from Casper so I don't have to worry about extending wires, etc. I will just run without an o2 sensor heheh.

3. As for the exhaust piping, I will custom make a straight through 2.5" galvanized steel piping that will connect the header downpipe straight to the muffler. I want as little interference as possible. 

4. The unichip is exactly that - an air/fuel piggyback unit. It will be installed and tuned by an authorized dealer. I like the fact that it's a set-it-and-forget-it unit. I had one installed in my Honda Fit and it increased torque by 20nm! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

jtanoyo1 said:


> I just found a company in Japan that makes TONS of parts for the X-Trail. Good news for me is they have a rep in Singapore which is very near to me (in fact I go to singapore almost once every other month). You fellows in Australia can probably benefit from these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi jon,
well I have visited this company here in Singapore as it is near my working place.
they much more into RAV4s. In their show room had nearly know parts for an X-Trail. A typical local Singaporean set up, does not keep stock at all, have to order and you need to place an desposit. When I was there, there was an elderly lady manning the store, she had absolutely no idea what I was talking about.
At a lter visit, I saw some younger guys there, but not so sure if they where staff or customers.
Anyhow at that complex, there are lots of car accessory dealers.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*JAOS*

Hi Jon and Tim,

For JAOS Kings like yourselves, I have found THIS on eBay which am sure you gonna like 

I just wish I had anything that is JAOS on my exy to justify buying this


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

do they ship to canada???
jaos i mean

i want to get that billet aluminum grill off there but i cant understand anything thats on that site lol :thumbdwn:


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

That looks good Jalal!  Will have to find a spot on my X for it. have so many badges already.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Question: If you want to hit 200HP, why don't you just get yourself a turbo or supercharger?? I'm sure the one available for the Spec-V would fit nicely onto the X-Trail.

Course, you'd end up around 225HP or so, but once you're over 200, who's counting??


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I guess dropping $ 5000 plus for a turbo is kind of a deterrent.
plus the uncertainty and warranty factor.

BTW, there is no successful supercharger (unfortunately) for the QR25DE.
few have tried and fried the engine repeatedly.

turbo = powertechimports.com 



Cantum said:


> Question: If you want to hit 200HP, why don't you just get yourself a turbo or supercharger?? I'm sure the one available for the Spec-V would fit nicely onto the X-Trail.
> 
> Course, you'd end up around 225HP or so, but once you're over 200, who's counting??


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> BTW, there is no successful supercharger (unfortunately) for the QR25DE.


I DID manage to come across one successfully supercharged QR25....

http://www.freshalloy.com/site/cars/nissan/2002/sentra/streetconcepts/030402/home.shtml 

Granted, it WAS a custom built Borg-Warner S/C, but work it did.  

NOTE: Apologies if the link is slow- I followed it from a Sentra Board, and the pics seem to be a tad slow.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

thx for the link... I saw that article before.

Sorry to break it to you but here is the link to the update (= failure, again unfortunate!)
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=40524 

Ha well, there is always turbo right? (nice dream for those who can )




Cantum said:


> I DID manage to come across one successfully supercharged QR25....
> 
> http://www.freshalloy.com/site/cars/nissan/2002/sentra/streetconcepts/030402/home.shtml
> 
> ...


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> thx for the link... I saw that article before.
> 
> Sorry to break it to you but here is the link to the update (= failure, again unfortunate!)
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=40524
> ...


Argh!! Rejected by the Supercharger!!!! The horror, the pain, the humiliation!!!   

Thanks for the follow-up. I looked for anything further, and found nothing, so I concluded that it was successful- Alas, I was wrong :fluffpol:


----------

